# OZARK MINIATURES AT THE SWGRS IN POMONA



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

I just received an email from Dave Rhotan (Ozark Miniatures) that despite a disastrous accident involving his trailer and displays he is making the trek to Pomona for the show next weekend. Let's all bring some extra $ to help make this trip worthwhile.

Here's his email,



Just a quick note to all our friends and customers. We will be at the Pomona Ca show this weekend the 6th and 7th But need your help.

At the last show our truck and trailer were in a severe accident. We finally have made it home and are finishing the repairs on the trailer and the display racks. Our problem is that our Climax display and pile driver display along with a few others were severely damaged or completely destroyed. 





We also are having the website updated with a better search engine. This will enable you to find things a little easier. We have also started filming videos on building different kits, which we are behind on right now. This will show how to construct everything for outdoor building to rolling stock kits. If you are new or have any suggestions on topics you would like to see, please let us know.




If any of you that have purchased either kit would be willing to bring them to the show for displays we would be extremely appreciative.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

I received the same e-mail this mornking. We need to support these folks at the show.


----------

